# stuck in windows is shutting down window



## jdisdaname (Jul 23, 2003)

when i shut down my toshiba laptop it went to windows is shutting down window and wont do anything else. I do not have a cd rom drive but there is a floppy drive. I have the recovery disc. but no cd rom to put it in. It was working fine, I tried to install a printer through windows install a printer and after that I closed program and shut down in the start menu and that is when it locked up in this window.
Help if you can.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

What Operating System are you using?

Did you push the POWER BUTTON and shut the computer off, then re-start the computer?

If so, do you still have the shut down problem?

Have you gone to the DEVICE MANAGER and see if there is a YELLOW EXCLAMATION MARK on any devices?

Please answer ALL these questions.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

In addition to those questions do you have a boot disk ?


----------



## jdisdaname (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes I have a bood floppy. It is running windows 98. I have shut down and when you restart it goes directly to same window " windows is shutting down and wont move from there. when it starts nothing else but that window comes up. 
Before the problem I installed a canon bjc80 printer and windows said it had found driver. I closed the program and went to start and shut down and then the windows is shutting down window came up and froze. 
This is a toshiba laptop and it does not have a cdrom drive only the floppy, it is made to interchange with cd rom or floppy. 
I put the boot disk in and powered up but still only goes to the same screen.


----------



## jdisdaname (Jul 23, 2003)

I did not go to device manager because it wont go past the windows is shutting down window.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Have you tried starting the PC in Safe Mode yet?


----------



## jdisdaname (Jul 23, 2003)

answer to NiteHawk,
when i boot up the very first thing you see is the Window " windows is shutting down" it will not go any further. I tried control esc. while booting, same thing . I tried F4 while booting still same thing. 
Thanks


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Try this. Just as soon as you see "starting Windows" hold down the control key and see if you can get into Safe Mode. It should be #3 on the menu.


----------



## jdisdaname (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Nite hawk and the rest I solved the problem by pulling out the battery and power cord and waiting 15 seconds and booting up and it solved the problem.
Thank you


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll be darned, it was hanging on the power settings. GOOD CATCH!! I've had to pull the battery on a laptop before to resolve things. But believe me, it wasn't high on the troubleshooting list.


----------

